# Die Straße frei den braunen Bataillonen (case)



## einschnellerlernende

DISCLAIMER: Not a Nazi, just got this song out of curiosity

I wish to know two things regarding this part of the Nazi Anthem:

Die Straße frei den braunen Batallionen.
Die Straße frei dem Sturmabteilungsmann!
Es schau'n aufs Hakenkreuz voll Hoffnung schon Millionen.
1 - Why the "braunen Batallionen" and the "Sturmabteilungsmann" are in the dative, and not accusative? Aren't they direct objects?
2 - What exactly does the last line mean? I mean, literally, what is the meaning of it? Also, how did it become "Millions are looking at the swastika full of hope"? Could you explain word by word?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Demiurg

The dative is a free (optional) dative, a so called "dativus commodi" (dative of benefit):

_Mach die Straße frei!
Mach ihm die Straße frei! (Clear the streets for him!)_

The word order in the last sentence is not the usual one, due to lyric requirements.  The English translation is appropriate except for the missing "schon" (_already_):

_Millions are already looking ..._


----------



## perpend

Parallel:
Der Weg frei den hübschen Frauen.
Der Weg frei der emanzipierten Frau.

EDIT: Cross-posted with Demiurg.


----------



## Demiurg

"Weg" must be accusative:

_Ich_ (nom) _mache ihr_ (dat) _den Weg_ (acc) _frei_.

_(Den) Weg frei der emanzipierten Frau. _


----------



## perpend

Demiurg said:


> _(Den) Weg frei der emanzipierten Frau._



So what is that subject in that one?


----------



## Demiurg

It's an imperative without a formal subject (and even without a verb ).

_Weg frei!
Mach den Weg frei! / Gib den Weg frei!_

You can insert a personal pronoun if you want:

_Mach du den Weg frei!_


----------



## perpend

Okay, *thanks*---I can see now where it's an imperative construction (maybe some elision). Tough for us non-natives!


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> "Weg" must be accusative


I thought that also an interpretation in the nominative would be possible (sei/stehe der Weg frei, sei die Straße den Batallionen frei...) and I would like to know why it must be accusative instead.  Is it because usually wishing words are in the accusative (like ''guten Tag!'' where ''Ich wünsche dir/Ihnen'' is understood)? Is it mandatory to think of a verb like _freimachen _or _freigeben? _Then why not _freisein or freistehen?_


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> I thought that also an interpretation in the nominative would be possible (sei der Weg frei, sei die Straße den Batallionen frei...) and I would like to know why it must be accusative instead.



Good question.  In my opinion, it's a command (imperative) and not a wish or the description of a state. And the imperative requires accusative.

_Der Weg sei frei._ (wish - nom)
_Der Weg ist frei. _(state - nom)
_Den Weg mach(t) frei!_  (command - acc)

Addition:

If you look at the first verse:

_Die Fahne hoch!
Die Reihen fest geschlossen!
SA marschiert
Mit ruhig festem Schritt._

I also consider the first two lines to be commands (accusative):

_Hebt die Fahne hoch!
Haltet die Reihen fest geschlossen!_

If commas were used instead of exclamtion marks it would be the description of a state (nominative):

_Die Fahne (ist) hoch,
Die Reihen (sind) fest geschlossen,
SA marschiert_ ...


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> If commas were used instead of exclamtion marks it would be the description of a state (nominative):


I have never considered the description of a state (I agree, _kommt gar nicht in Frage), _but rather a wish or - as you say - a command.
_Sei/hebe sich die Fahne hoch, seien die Reihen geschlossen _would grammatically still seem possible to me. However, since you as a German perceive those as accusatives, I now trust your native's _Sprachgefühl_. Thank you.


----------



## einschnellerlernende

So, basically, it is possible to omit the verb when it is sort of clear what the verb being omitted is? In the case of that song, the verb "Machen"? 

Also, "Es schau'n" means what precisely? Schau is the conjugated form of what verb? And if "Millionen" is plural, shouldn't the third person pronoun be the plural one (sie) instead of the singular neutral one?


----------



## Demiurg

einschnellerlernende said:


> Also, "Es schau'n" means what precisely? Schau is the conjugated form of what verb? And if "Millionen" is plural, shouldn't the third person pronoun be the plural one (sie) instead of the singular neutral one?



"es" is a dummy subject to keep the verb in second position.  "schau'n" is short for "schauen" (_are looking_).  The regular word order is:

_Millionen schauen schon voll Hoffnung aufs Hakenkreuz.  _(but that doesn't rhyme)

"Millionen" (plural) is the real subject and the verb form "schauen" (3rd person plural) corresponds to it.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> The dative is a free (optional) dative, a so called "dativus commodi" (dative of benefit):


"Optional" stimmt hier


einschnellerlernende said:


> 1 - Why the "braunen Batallionen" and the "Sturmabteilungsmann" are in the dative, and not accusative? Aren't they direct objects?


aber nicht!
_Die Batallione_ und  _der Sturmabteilungsmann_  sind Dativobjekte:
*Wem* soll man die Straße frei machen? "*den* braunen Batallionen" und "*dem* Sturmabteilungsmann".


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Das stimmt hier aber nicht!
> _Die Batallione_ und  _der Sturmabteilungsmann_  sind Dativobjekte:
> *Wem* soll man die Straße frei machen? "*den* braunen Batallionen" und "*dem* Sturmabteilungsmann".



Diese Dativ'objekte' sind aber beim Verb "freimachen" optional und nicht obligatorisch.

Er macht die Straße frei. 
Er macht ihnen die Straße frei. 

Genau diese Optionalität unterscheidet freie Dative von (obligatorischen) Dativobjekten.

Anderes Beispiel für einen klassischen dativus commodi:

_Ich trage ihm den Koffer._

Natürlich kann man fragen _Wem trage ich den Koffer?_  Trotzdem ist _ihm_ hier kein Dativobjekt (im engeren Sinne), sondern ein freier Dativ, da optional:

_Ich trage den Koffer._


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> _Ich trage ihm den Koffer._
> 
> Natürlich kann man fragen _Wem trage ich den Koffer?_  Trotzdem ist _ihm_ hier kein Dativobjekt (im engeren Sinne), sondern ein freier Dativ, da optional:


 Schließen sich die beiden etwa aus? Ein Dativobjekt kann doch optional sein, oder? Das mit dem "im engeren Sinne" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

_Ich esse.
Ich esse einen Apfel._

Ist "einen Apfel" denn kein Akkusativobjekt, weil es optional ist?


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Diese Dativ'objekte' sind aber beim Verb "freimachen" optional und nicht obligatorisch.


Das mag sein.
Aber beantwortet das die Frage _"Why the "braunen Batallionen" and the "Sturmabteilungsmann" are in the dative, and not accusative? Aren't they direct objects?" _?


elroy said:


> Schließen sich die beiden etwa aus?


Sind _ "den braunen Batallionen" _und_  "dem Sturmabteilungsmann" _keine Dativobjekte, weil sie _"frei" _sind?
Wohl kaum. 
Edit: 


> Der _Dativus commodi_ wird keineswegs immer als *freier Dativ* aufgefasst; er gilt dann stattdessen als Dativ-Objekt.
> Dativus commodi – Wiktionary
> canoonet - Satzglieder: Dativobjekt


----------



## einschnellerlernende

JClaudeK said:


> Das mag sein.
> Aber beantwortet das die Frage _"Why the "braunen Batallionen" and the "Sturmabteilungsmann" are in the dative, and not accusative? Aren't they direct objects?" _?
> 
> Sind _ "den braunen Batallionen" _und_  "dem Sturmabteilungsmann" _keine Dativobjekte, weil sie frei sind?
> Wohl kaum.


----------



## einschnellerlernende

Dativobjekte? Does that refer to verbs such as "Glauben"?


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Das mag sein.
> Aber beantwortet das die Frage _"Why the "braunen Batallionen" and the "Sturmabteilungsmann" are in the dative, and not accusative? Aren't they direct objects?" _?



Da haben wir wohl aneinander vobeigeredet. Ich hatte die Frage nach dem Akkusativ überhaupt nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.  Die ständige Gleichsetzung von englischem direct object und deutschem Akkusativobjekt ist eh Blödsinn.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Der Dativus commodi wird keineswegs immer als freier Dativ aufgefasst; er gilt dann stattdessen als Dativ-Objekt.



Der Satz ist ein Beipielsatz aus Wiktionary für die Verwendung von "Dativus commodi". Davon abgesehen besagt er, dass ein freier Dativ eben kein Dativ-Objekt ist und die meisten Linguisten (aber nicht alle) den Dativus commodi als freien Dativ auffassen.  Das ist auch meine Meinung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> die meisten Linguisten (aber nicht alle) den Dativus commodi als freien Dativ auffassen.


Hast du den anderen Link nicht göffnet?


> Der Dativ „des Vorteils“ (*Dativus Commodi*) bezeichnet eine Person, für die, zu deren Gunsten etwas geschieht:
> Der Portier öffnet *den Gästen* die Tür.
> .....
> Wirklich „frei“ sind diese freien Dative allerdings nicht. *Viele* Grammatiker ordnen deshalb den Dativus [...]commodi [...]  den Dativobjekten zu.*


* Das tue auch ich.


----------



## Demiurg

Na dann sind wir uns ja einig, dass wir uns in diesem (ziemlich irrelevanten) Punkt uneinig sind. 

Einig sind wir uns aber offensichtlich, dass es sich hier nicht um einen Akkusativ, sondern um einen Dativ und zwar speziell einen Dativus commodi handelt, was wiederum die ursprüngliche Frage beantwortet.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> The dative is a free (*optional*) dative


Darin sind wir uns uneinig.
Und so nebensächlich finde ich das nicht. "optional" bedeutet, dass man ihn auch weglassen könnte, oder?
Für das Verständnis des Satzes ist der Satzteil im _Dativus Commodi aber _meistens unerlässlich.
Nehmen wir noch diesen anderen "freien" Dativ, den _Pertinenzdativ_:
_Die Mutter putzt dem Kind die Nase.  _-  Lass den "optionalen" Teil weg, und der Satz ist unsinnig.

Und vor allem: wir Muttersprachler antworten hier Nichtmuttersprachlern, die gerade mit den Fällen große Schwierigkeiten haben. Eine Erklärung mit  _"free (optional) dative" _verwirrt sie bloß, antstatt ihnen zu helfen. Deshalb  ....


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> _Die Mutter putzt dem Kind die Nase. _- Lass den "optionalen" Teil weg, und der Satz ist unsinnig.


Eigentlich finde ich den Satz nicht unsinnig: man weiß nur nicht, wessen Nase sie putzt. Bei 'macht die Straße frei' geht das noch klarer hervor: der Sinn ist auch ohne Dativ deutlich, scheint's mir.
Ich denke allerdings, dass manchmal auch normale Dativobjekte 'optional' sein können: z.B. in _er antwortet mir _hat der Satz auch ohne 'mir' einen Sinn.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded man said:


> Eigentlich finde ich den Satz nicht unsinnig: man weiß nur nicht, wessen Nase sie putzt.


Für mich ist der Satz ohne Dativobjekt unsinnig.
siehe:
"putzen" - ohne Dativobjekt - = durch Reiben (mit einem Lappen, einer Bürste o. Ä.) säubern und blank machen
Die Mutter putzt die Nase ? = sie macht die Nase blank? 
*[sich, jemandem*] die Nase putzen = schnäuzen
ich muss *mir* die Nase putzen  _(mich schnäuzen) - 
Ich muss die Nase putzen . _


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Demiurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dative is a free (optional) dative
> 
> 
> 
> Darin sind wir uns uneinig.
> Und so nebensächlich finde ich das nicht. "optional" bedeutet, dass man ihn auch weglassen könnte, oder?
Click to expand...


Es ging bei meiner Antwort oben ganz konkret um den Satz
_
Mach(t) den braunen Batallionen den Weg frei!_

Der Dativ (_den braunen Batallionen) _ist hier optional, denn der Satz

_Mach(t) den Weg frei!_

ist absolut idiomatisch.  Oder bestreitest du das?


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Ist absolut idiomatisch. Oder bestreitest du das?


Nein, das bestreite ich nicht.
Aber damit war einschnellerlernende (meines Erachtens) nicht geholfen. (siehe oben)


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Für mich ist der Satz ohne Dativobjekt unsinnig.
> siehe:
> "putzen" - ohne Dativobjekt - = durch Reiben (mit einem Lappen, einer Bürste o. Ä.) säubern und blank machen
> Die Mutter putzt die Nase ? = sie macht die Nase blank?
> *[sich, jemandem*] die Nase putzen = schnäuzen
> ich muss *mir* die Nase putzen  _(mich schnäuzen) -
> Ich muss die Nase putzen . _



Da stimme ich mit dir überein.  Der Dativ ist hier ein (obligatorisches) Dativobjekt.

Anders ist es bei

Die Mutter putzt die Küche. 
Die Mutter putzt dem Nachbarn die Küche. 

Hier handelt es sich um einen optionalen / freien Dativ.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Nein, das bestreite ich nicht.
> Aber damit war einschnellerlernende (meines Erachtens) nicht geholfen. (siehe oben)



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Schließen sich die beiden etwa aus? Ein Dativobjekt kann doch optional sein, oder? Das mit dem "im engeren Sinne" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> _Ich esse.
> Ich esse einen Apfel._
> 
> Ist "einen Apfel" denn kein Akkusativobjekt, weil es optional ist?


I agree with you. In general, it makes sense to distinguish between an _optional indirect object_ and _free dative_. It is just in this particular case that both interpretations yield the same result.

I don't think anybody what seriously interpret _ihm_ as a _free dative_ in the sentence _Ich gebe ihm Geld _only because _Ich gebe Geld_ is a valid sentence.


----------

